# The Shming Swimming Topic



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Okay, I had someone randomly ask me if I thought "Shming" is the Shming Swimming video was actually enjoying it, that they said it looks more like water panic followed by floating in an attempt to survive. As I said to them, I'm not an expert at hedgehogs but I thought he seemed to enjoy it, otherwise I felt he'd be thrashing to right himself and possibly escape the tub, or at least get on the stone for him in the tub.






There's the link if you've never seen it, though since it seems to come up as the first video to any search on hedgehogs, I'd just guess we've all seen it. I see him mentioned here multiple times in the forums, but namely due to his size. If you read the video description it says he was having medical problems and was on a food that was making him huge, though there might have been a different method.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Shming is enjoying it. He is one of those rare hedgehogs that likes the water. I think his owner is a member here so if she see's this, maybe she can comment. 

The video is cute, but it gives the impression that hedgehogs like water which most don't. There have been many people on the forums that have said they are going to try and get their hedgehog to swim like Shming.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

If you watch the youtuber's other videos of her hedgehogs, she doesn't make them "swim" like Shming. I have actually spoken to her on youtube on several occasions and she definitely knows what she's talking about, so I wouldn't worry about Shming's safety or wellbeing ^-^


----------



## ChristinaP (Mar 5, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Shming is enjoying it. He is one of those rare hedgehogs that likes the water. I think his owner is a member here so if she see's this, maybe she can comment.
> 
> The video is cute, but it gives the impression that hedgehogs like water which most don't. There have been many people on the forums that have said they are going to try and get their hedgehog to swim like Shming.


Absolutely, he was the exception rather than the rule, hence the very clear warning in the video description. 

A hedgehog WILL NOT balance in this way if s/he is not comfortable/does not feel safe. Shming could and did use the paving stone if he did not want to swim and he could easily step onto it.
There is a comment by Z.G. Standing Bear that he made when the video was first posted and it is also included in the video description.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sadly though people typically ignore the description of videos. My argument in the conversation that spawned this thread was that if Shming wanted out, he would have righted himself and attempted to climb the side of the tub or went for the stone to stand on, not float around for 5+ minutes. Its like Fraggle, he assumes the floating position before you even put him in the water (cute by the way).

I think some people might take it wrong because in the first minute or so he does kind of have a panic moment (or what looks like one) of trying to right himself and kind of bounces off the stone with a foot, but after that its clear hedgie sailing.

PS - I'm one of the frequent people who scream comments at others on his video, the ones constantly calling it animal abuse or that he doesn't like it (MassenaCenter315), actually I just yelled at the last comment posted.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I know who the owner is and she is the most loving and kind individual you could meet. She treats her hedgies like kings and queens and loves them beyond belief. She would never do anything to harm a hedgie.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I think Schming looks like he's content. My guess is that being in a warm bath probably eases the pain in his joints, if he has any. Kind of like for humans that are larger in stature they may not be able to run or walk easily, but swimming is very therapeutic and can be done without as much joint pain. He looks like he's relaxing!


----------

